

Tizard Mission: WW2 Transfer of all R&D work completed by UK to USA - vinnyglennon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tizard_Mission

======
RachelF
The jet engine, magnetron and Enigma details were useful to the US.

Even though the Brits were planning of building an Atomic bomb, the Maud
report sent with Tizard, severly underestimated the engineering problems
necessary to build one. The huge industry of the US was needed to create the
Manhattan Project.

